# Accessing practice exams on blackboard



## mnmuk0115 (Sep 10, 2017)

I recently purchased the practice exams for the CIC exam. I am studying this on my own and did not enroll in a course. I logged in to AAPC today to access one of my practice exams and it took me to blackboard. I don't remember every doing anything on there but it prompts me for a username and password. It did send me an email to change my password but I don't know what to do about my username. Does anyone know anything about this or had this same issue?


----------



## ChrisAstier (Jun 16, 2020)

Just happened to me.


----------



## beckiw (Jun 23, 2020)

Your user name should be code.(AAPC#).
So code.123456789


----------



## nataliyaostrovyk (Jul 22, 2020)

anyone can tell me how access the CPC exam online? Been looking for the examinity webpage.. and its asking for username and password.. and apparently its the wrong one from the AAPC user name and password.. so lost now..


----------



## tdavis504 (Aug 3, 2020)

Does anyone know how to sign up to take the test from home?


----------



## nataliyaostrovyk (Aug 4, 2020)

tdavis504 said:


> Does anyone know how to sign up to take the test from home?


yes, I figure it out) so once you log in to your AAPC website, go to your "exams" and it will say: cancel/reschedule, click on that. Then it will take you to another log in page. your usedname is : code.(ur ID number) and the password is either ur name or ur same password that you use to log in to ur AAPC page. I went to examinity.com, and then selected the chat with a proctor, and they send me a link to sign up.


----------



## Dderi99 (Nov 1, 2020)

i renewed my membership last month (till April 2021)  but now i'm not able to log onto my blackboard courses. Does anyone know how to pay for an extension to continue use of blackboard?


----------



## PHanna (Nov 16, 2020)

I renewed my AAPC membership yesterday, and I am not finding my blackboard courses either. Can someone help us? Thank you.


----------



## Yuya21 (Jul 16, 2022)

anyone can tell me how access the CPC exam online?


----------

